
Rare consensus across America: No 3D-printed guns - JumpCrisscross
https://www.axios.com/exclusive-poll-americans-say-no-to-3d-printed-guns-b18ffd9f-df4b-41d7-90af-f39faf175050.html
======
elmerfud
I think this more shows the ignorance around what 3d printers are capable. I'm
guessing if you polled those same people that a very high percentage think of
3d printers like StarTrek replicators.

